

Ask HN: iPhone App Developers? - bgnm2000

Hey Everyone,<p>I'm UI designer/Beginner Rails guy, looking to build an iPhone app.<p>I have a pretty good idea for the app and I'm wondering if there are any developers out there looking to partner up 50/50.<p>Its a financial based app - and the domain name is going to be Costli.com<p>If you're interested shoot me an e-mail and I'll give you all the details (you can find my e-mail address in my profile).<p>Also, if anyone knows of any good iphone dev groups/firms, I'd love to know about em!<p>Thanks!
======
cgherb911
there's alot of places to outsource your iphone app development. Honestly, I
would just get the app sourced, its alot cheaper.

After you get started, you can hire a programmer for <1% equity + salary. I'd
be happy to send you to a few iphone developers.

-Chris

~~~
bgnm2000
Hey Chris,

Thanks for the response - I'd love if you could forward over the info?

Best, Elliot

~~~
allenbrunson
If you decide to go this route, I'd build it for you. More about me in my
profile.

